# Change in Notarization Requirements for Legal Capacity to Contract Marriage



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This is a US Embassy message for Americans but this change could apply to all Expats:


*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines*​
*United States Consular Agency, Cebu Philippines*


*April 6, 2021*​
Effective immediately, the Philippine Statistics Authority (PSA), pursuant to recently issued Memorandum Circular No. 2021-004, will allow local notarization in the Philippines of the “Affidavit of Legal Capacity to Contract Marriage.”

As a result, U.S. citizens who wish to marry in the Philippines are no longer required to have their affidavits notarized at the Embassy or Consular Agency. Instead, you may have the affidavit notarized locally in the Philippines. We encourage U.S. citizens to have these affidavits notarized locally, as appointments for consular services remain limited at the Embassy and Consular Agency due to the ongoing pandemic.

Please visit the PSA website or inquire with the Local Civil Registry Office where you plan to be married for more information.

For more information on notary services, please see our website.



​


----------

